# Its my bag baby!



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 22, 2008)

Got this lovely little gem at a sample sale. LOVE sample sales!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

cute bag!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 22, 2008)

I love ittttttt
Nice find!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice choice Adina!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

pretty!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Sharp! One of my favorites styles of handbag - they look chic


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 23, 2008)

What I wouldnt do for some sample sales here...

Damn you and your New York... im so jelous!!!!!!!!

p.s. Cute bag


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

Awesome bag. and WHAT is a sample sale????


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 26, 2008)

Great bag!!


----------

